# en être pour



## uminuscula

Hola amigos, 
Me topo con esta frase que no estoy segura de lo que quiere decir exactamente, me podéis ayudar? 
Marco la frase en duda en negrita y añado un fragmento del tx para que se entienda el contexto. Es de una novela escrita por el músico Berlioz a mediados del XIX, Les soirées de l'orchestre (tomo el tx de la edición original disponible en www.gallica.fr)

 Les auteurs [...]précisent les qualités essentielles qu'il faut réunir pour remplir convenablement tel ou tel rôle; on cherche alors l'individu qui en est le mieux pourvu.
*Quelquefois notre gouvernement musical en est pour ses recherches et sa peine.*
  C'est ainsi qu'en 2320, après avoir pendant quinze mois cherché une Eurydice, on fut obligé de renoncer à mettre en scène l'Orphée de Gluck, faute d'une jeune femme assez belle pour représenter cette poétique figure et assez intelligente pour en comprendre le caractère.


¿Puede ser que el gobierno se emplea a fondo en la búsqueda? pero entonces "et sa peine"? No lo veo claro, alguna sugerencia?

Gracias!


----------



## Paquita

Lo entiendo según el sentido de esta otra expresión: en être pour ses frais.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Hola, me aventuro a decir lo primero que me ha transmitido la frase al leerla: A veces nuestro gobierno musical *lo es (precisamente)* por sus búsquedas y dificultades. Por supuesto, espera otras opiniones.


----------



## VRF

Yo también opino como Jaime: "lo es" refiriéndose a "l'individu qui en est le mieux pourvu"


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

En être pour sa peine quiere decir que has invertido mucho trabajo en algo, pero que no dio sus frutos. Lo único que has conseguido es cansarte para nada. Coincido con Paquita.

Pues lo amplias aquí a las búsquedas.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Jaime Bien

VRF said:


> Yo también opino como Jaime: "lo es" refiriéndose a "l'individu qui en est le mieux pourvu"


 
Bueno, en realidad, para mi *lo* se refiere a gobierno: a veces un gobierno es gobierno precisamente por el hecho de tener que superar *dificultades* (como no encontrar a la persona adecuada).


----------



## chlapec

Coincido con Paquita/Gévy.
Corregidme si me equivoco, pero yo creo que aquí el sentido de *recherche* es más el de rebuscamiento/refinamiento (ver definición CNRTL más abajo) que el de búsqueda.
La governanza musical sería víctima de su refinamiento y sus reparos, pues con tanta historia de tener que encontrar a la intérprete perfecta lo único que consiguen es que no haya representación.

*CNRTL*
*3.* Efforts, soins apportés pour se distinguer par son raffinement, son originalité. _Être mis, habillé avec recherche._ _Le petit pont (...) est ciselé avec une élégance pleine de recherche_ (Quinet, _All. et Ital._, 1836, p. 149). _Le déjeuner (...) était excellent et servi avec une recherche infinie_ (Dumas père, _Monte-Cristo_, t. 1, 1846, p. 497). 
− _Péj._ Synon. de _*affectation*_.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Pues creo que tenéis razón. Igual los tiros van más por ahí: A veces nuestro gobierno musical tiene que aceptar que debe realizar grandes esfuerzos que luego no dan sus frutos. Que además enlazaría perfectamente con la frase siguiente.


----------



## uminuscula

Uf, muchísimas gracias a todos por la rapidez y las respuetas! Sí, creo que es eso, voy a poner:

Algunas veces nuestro gobierno musical *paga caro su propio afán y refinamiento*.
o
Algunas veces nuestro gobierno musical *es víctima de su propio afán y refinamiento*

(he invertido lo del final porque me suena mejor y no creo que tenga mucha importancia en este caso el orden)
De nuevo, gracias!


----------



## VRF

Efectivamente, me he colado  Sorry


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Creo que la idea de Chlapec (recherche = refinamiento) no vale. En la frase anterior hablan de chercher l'individu idéal.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chlapec

He leído la fuente original y, en efecto, no vale.

Mi propuesta, a la luz del texto completo: *"... busca y se preocupa/esfuerza en vano*".


----------



## Gévy

Hola chlapec:

Sí, así me gusta más. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## uminuscula

Vale, gracias a todos, y especialmente a chlapec por tomarse la molestia (en este caso no en vano!  )


----------



## GURB

Hola
En vista del contexto el sentido me parece claro:*...ha(brá) buscado en vano y relizado esfuerzos para nada.*


----------



## Víctor Pérez

uminuscula said:


> *Quelquefois notre gouvernement musical en est pour ses recherches et sa peine.*



Lamento disentir con todo lo que se ha dicho. Yo lo veo más bien como que ese gobierno musical, a veces se conforma fácilmente, sin ir mucho más allá, sin haberse esforzado suficientemente.


----------



## uminuscula

La verdad es que la frasecita se las trae, ganaría el premio a la ambigüedad.
Pero en vista de la frase siguiente, citada en el primer post (que dedican 15 meses, nada menos, a buscar una intérprete), no creo que encaje el sentido que propones, Víctor; aparentemente son el colmo de la escrupulosidad y la dedicación. Yo creo que voy a dejar lo de que se esfuerzan en vano.
Pero gracias igualmente


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

*En être pour sa peine* es una expresión conocidísima y nada ambigüa en francés.





> − _En être de, pour sa peine, pour son temps._ Perdre son temps, sa peine.
> CNRTL


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Sí, *uminuscula*, ya vi el tiempo que le dedicaron a la búsqueda de esa Eurídice y leyendo el escrito completo me doy cuenta, en efecto que estabais totalmente en lo cierto. *Por lo tanto, retiro mi propuesta*.


Ya sé, *Gévy*, que la expresión es "conocidísima". Si será así que hasta yo la conocía... Mi duda vino de que antes de leer el artículo completo, creí ver cierta ironía en la frase, pensando que por mucho tiempo que pasaran en buscar a la actriz, quizá no hicieron un buen trabajo de búsqueda. Leyendo el artículo ya vi que no era así.


----------

